# Fascinate Soft Keys - Quit Working Overnite



## kilby24

Plugged phone in overnight to charge and next morning soft keys were no longer functioning. I wiped the phone clean and re-flashed the phone with the same MIUI rom w Glitch kernel. No luck.

Tried a couple other ROMs I used in the past but the soft keys at the bottom have no function and no longer light up. Hardware issue?

Anyway is there a ROM that has the back button and Home button on the screen in addition to the soft key functions? If this is indeed a hardware issue. I have a few weeks before the Verizon "official upgrade" and would like for this to be usable for the next 5 weeks if possible.

If it's a software issue any suggestions as to how to fix it?

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## mcgleevn

try aokp http://rootzwiki.com...1-build-33-404/

you can customize the navbar to have whatever shortcuts you want, also has glitch included and is very stable


----------



## bigjobber69

Odin and all will be well again! http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10728-guideinstalling-a-romcwm-recoveryrootor-going-back-to-stock/


----------



## KeithN

Odin and see, if not most of the ics roms have on screen soft keys.

Sent from my Gummy Fassy


----------



## kilby24

Used info above and Odin to get me out of bootloop, flashed AOKP ROM. Flashed back to GB VZW, the soft keys didn't light up or work in either ROM. I am now leaning to a definite Hardware issue, but I can get by with an ICS ROM until I can get a new phone in 5 weeks. I will either go with the Nexus or the Galaxy SIII if its available by then.


----------



## bigjobber69

kilby24 said:


> Used info above and Odin to get me out of bootloop, flashed AOKP ROM. Flashed back to GB VZW, the soft keys didn't light up or work in either ROM. I am now leaning to a definite Hardware issue, but I can get by with an ICS ROM until I can get a new phone in 5 weeks. I will either go with the Nexus or the Galaxy SIII if its available by then.


Do exactly this.... Flash both of these in odin at same time. Make sure You have reparttion box checked in odin.

http://www.mediafire.com/?r2mi80911vgjjjz - Put in Pit

http://min.us/m3yQWm9wg#1 _stock GB Put in PDA

Let it boot all the way up. Make sure buttons work, which they should now. Then flash the build you want


----------



## kilby24

This does not work.



bigjobber69 said:


> Do exactly this.... Flash both of these in odin at same time. Make sure You have reparttion box checked in odin.
> 
> http://www.mediafire...r2mi80911vgjjjz - Put in Pit
> 
> http://min.us/m3yQWm9wg#1 _stock GB Put in PDA
> 
> Let it boot all the way up. Make sure buttons work, which they should now. Then flash the build you want


----------



## bigjobber69

more specific? what doesnt work?


----------



## kilby24

Instructions above to flash in Odin (I checked the repartition box) allow you to go back to the stock ROM, once there the buttons still do not work.

Therefore, I continued the process and flashed back to aosp build 33 - glitch version, which allows me to put the same functions on my touch screen.

The only problem with the AOSP ROM is that I can't receive messages. (I can send them, just can't receive)


----------



## bigjobber69

that is interesting that they still dont work after a fresh Odin. I guess its a hardware issue. As far as MMS being broken it is fixed in the latest rom releases. You need yourself a new phone my man


----------



## Stevespear426

kilby24 said:


> Instructions above to flash in Odin (I checked the repartition box) allow you to go back to the stock ROM, once there the buttons still do not work.
> 
> Therefore, I continued the process and flashed back to aosp build 33 - glitch version, which allows me to put the same functions on my touch screen.
> 
> The only problem with the AOSP ROM is that I can't receive messages. (I can send them, just can't receive)


Did you download the correct device for the AOKP ROM?

Sent from my Glitched AOKP Unicorn.


----------



## kilby24

Stevespear426 said:


> Did you download the correct device for the AOKP ROM?
> 
> Sent from my Glitched AOKP Unicorn.


Yes, it was was in the fascinate thread and was labeled aokp_fascinatemtd_build33 . . . . .


----------



## Stevespear426

Nite trying to sound like an ass but you have a Verizon fascinate right? If yes redownload, wipe data, flash. If no you need to download the right version of the ROM.

Sent from my Glitched AOKP Unicorn.


----------



## kilby24

Yes I have a Fascinate. I have redownloaded, wiped, and flashed (totally going through the steps from beginning to end) 3 times. None of them get the soft keys at the bottom of the phone working again. Last night I did go to newest aokp ROM release from build 33 and that corrected the not being able to receive texts issue. It was only on build 33 I had the issue about receiving texts.

I now have Navigation keys at the bottom of the screen & texting is fixed so I should be good long enough to get to June and get a new phone.



Stevespear426 said:


> Nite trying to sound like an ass but you have a Verizon fascinate right? If yes redownload, wipe data, flash. If no you need to download the right version of the ROM.
> 
> Sent from my Glitched AOKP Unicorn.


----------



## ehoba

My Mez has done the same thing. I found an app called button savior on the market that fixed the problem for me while i'm still on MIUI.


----------



## Aceme92

I have the same problem







i guess i will switch phones for now but I really love my fascinate. So if anyone finds anything out....
I was on my phone when suddenly they stopped working, booted into recovery still nothing, so odin back to stock still nothing.


----------

